# Which Doctor should I visit? Psychiatrist or Gastroenterologist?



## shq880




----------



## Ylba

Which did you end up going to?
I got my initial IBS diagnosis from a gastroenterologist but at the time didn't like the idea of taking medicine so I didn't go back.
I struggled with depression and anxiety which I later found out was Bipolar II Disorder and Premenstrual Dysphoric Disorder. So I saw a psychiatrist for those conditions.
I've talked recently with my psychiatrist about my IBS symptoms and the anxiety they create. He prescribed various antianxiety meds but I didn't respond well to any of them.
But the more important thing was that he had a good understanding of IBS and had other patients who had dealt with the same issues. So it seems that a psychiatrist is a good option for treating IBS.
I think getting a consultation from both could be a good option. Or even a functional medicine physician.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audrey0FsFHughes

There are a lot of services which offer you online medical consultations for low prices. You can this and Psychiatrist and Gastroenterologist, it even would be better, if you have taken two opinions on your problem. As a doctor, I have a lot of colleagues who offer such online help from anywhere in the world. Personally, I am so proud that nowadays there are such a lot of progressive doctors. Maybe because of it, every year, more and more teenagers decide to help people. My daughter wants to be a Phlebotomist. Most of doctors and workers of the medical field in the United States make more than $30,000 annually. And to get an education is easier than we could imagine. exploremedicalcareers.com helped us to find a very nice program in our state. Wish you good luck.


----------



## Positiveside

I suggest that you go to both, Psychiatrist and Gastroenterologist


----------

